# excited



## Jwonni (Nov 10, 2005)

My mam just called me (i'm at work) to let me know i have had a delivery from bugzuk all i am expecting is my Orchid mantis nymphs cant wait to see what they look like i'm not entirely sure how old they are so they may be white or they may look like their little devil spawn stage


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

ace  i cant wait til i get some, and that moment of opening :shock: :lol:


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG they are the smallest thing i ever saw and they jump  

middle ate i think. have got em in Jars with some FF's in each

cant really get into em if they are on the top though coz the elastic band as you pull it over the top crunches inward so i'll either only open em when they are on branches or i'll cut the bands every time i want in


----------



## ellroy (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't use elastic bands for that very reason. I normally just use the original lid but cut the centre out so its really just the rim holding the mesh on. Its easy to screw the lid on over the top of the mesh and is much less disruptive even if the mantis is on the mesh,

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 10, 2005)

good idea ellroy

one question as you unscrew it does the mesh go round in circles?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

you could get a similar shaped plastic container and use the opening as the bottom, which would mean easy cleaning. hm...but dont let the mantis fall down


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 11, 2005)

One of them molted on the way to me and has a tiny bit of skin attached to one of his arms will this cause a problem? i thought with it being on his arm he would have munched it off


----------

